# Golden Grove kennels



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Their is more than one. Could you add more info so you get accurate responses?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the OP is asking about the Golden Grove kennels is Vineland, NJ (the OP is looking for pups in NJ). I'd be really careful if I were you. I looked up the name, and the first article that popped up was "Dogs Seized from Crowded Kennels" from a Golden Grove kennel in Vineland. Most of the other links that pop up are yellowpages ads.


----------



## Dogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes in Vinland
So I assume this is not a good one
Because the owner sent all the clearances and everything seems to check out
What do you think
They have an available puppy?

What's your opinion on dotti from deep river goldens nj
She also has a litter


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you have the clearances, you have their registered names and should be able to verify their clearances at offa.org

You should have received OFA certificates for hips and elbows, done after age 2, an eye clearance from a veterinary opthamalogist current within 12 months and a cardiac clearance done after 12 months, by a veterinary cardiologists. Both parents need these clearances, as should their parents and grandparents.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Dotti from Deep River Goldens appears to work a lot with Patricia Hershman of Camelot Goldens. Patricia is a well respected Golden person who is very concerned with temperament. Always check the clearances for any litter, but I think it would be a much better bet.


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Dottie Ann and Bob are reputable breeders, They have been active in showing and mostly hunt tests with their Goldens. They always breed Ethical, meaning for the betterment of the breed, and all of their goldens do have appropriate health clearances and would never be considered in their breeding program if they did not. Dottie and Pat are working together and Dottie and Bob also have a long ongoing relationship with Chris Browning of Eldorado Goldens.


----------



## mark daniel (Mar 23, 2017)

Great breeder. We have purchased two puppies from them over the past 22 years and they were both fabulous loving male dogs.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yellow pages shows this business to be closed


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mark daniel said:


> Great breeder. We have purchased two puppies from them over the past 22 years and they were both fabulous loving male dogs.


From who? Golden Grove? 
That is not a great breeder.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree... the last post (today) from Mark Daniel was singing their praises and thought I would post that the internet yellow pages indicates they are a closed business.


----------



## Katie54 (Apr 25, 2017)

Actually, I was the owner of multiple dogs from Golden Grove Kennels and I have never met such well-tempered, sweet, caring, and intelligent dogs. My last golden lived to be over 15 and was in great health for the vast majority of his life until he passed away last summer from old age. He was the happiest dog I have ever met and as loyal as you could imagine. He would wait up for me every night until midnight when I was in law school just to make sure I was safe. So before you decide to discredit my post as well for recommending a breeder that I have had great success with, realize that people on these forums are speaking from their personal experience and you have no right to make a snarky comment or discredit someone else's experiences, especially when it comes to the animals that they love. If Mark Daniel wants to sing praises then let him because those were his dogs. Furthermore, saying "that is not a great breeder" does absolutely nothing to help people trying to pick breeders. Please make informed comments, rather than off the cuff, thoughtless remarks. 

So yes, I would also recommend Golden Grove kennels to anyone looking for a golden. And they are opened, because I was just talking to the breeder about getting my next golden from her. This place might not be the fanciest, but their dogs are loyal and loving.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Katie54 said:


> Actually, I was the owner of multiple dogs from Golden Grove Kennels and I have never met such well-tempered, sweet, caring, and intelligent dogs. My last golden lived to be over 15 and was in great health for the vast majority of his life until he passed away last summer from old age. He was the happiest dog I have ever met and as loyal as you could imagine. He would wait up for me every night until midnight when I was in law school just to make sure I was safe. So before you decide to discredit my post as well for recommending a breeder that I have had great success with, realize that people on these forums are speaking from their personal experience and you have no right to make a snarky comment or discredit someone else's experiences, especially when it comes to the animals that they love. If Mark Daniel wants to sing praises then let him because those were his dogs. Furthermore, saying "that is not a great breeder" does absolutely nothing to help people trying to pick breeders. Please make informed comments, rather than off the cuff, thoughtless remarks.
> 
> So yes, I would also recommend Golden Grove kennels to anyone looking for a golden. And they are opened, because I was just talking to the breeder about getting my next golden from her. This place might not be the fanciest, but their dogs are loyal and loving.


My remarks were not thoughtless. The comment was worded in the least abrasive way I could come up with. Gotta say- dogs do not stay up to be sure their people are safe. Very anthropomorphic comment. But I am glad you are happy with your dogs, of course! No one here would even hint that your experiences or your dog are not whatever you state they are. However, this breeder (Golden Grove) is not a breeder who does things in the best practices way, therefore is not a great breeder. All you have to do is read for 10 minutes under the 'finding a breeder' folder and viola! You will see what does constitute minimal practices to be considered minimally decent as a breeder and those who come here looking for a thumbs up or down know what we are looking to find to make a call on that so 'not a great breeder' is actually a pretty telling statement.


----------

